# Debian + fwlog + config?



## Ben Ben (1. Oktober 2004)

Folgendes Problem gerade habe ich auf meinem Debiansystem
den fwlog Daemon per apt-get installiert. Soweit so gut.
Nach der Installation kam eine textbasierte GUI bezüglich
der Konfiguration... durch vertippen ist mir dann die SSH
abgeschmiert und ich kam nicht mehr an die Config-GUI
ran. Dann hab ich das ganze mit apt-get remove deinstalliert
und wieder neu installiert aber die GUI kam trotzdem nicht
mehr. Ne .conf gibts auch nicht mehr.
Googlen führte mich zwar zu etlichen COnfs von Usern
nur wollte ich eben die Conf von der GUI erzeugen lassen.
Weiss jmd. wie ich da wieder ran komme?
Achso den Daemon kann ich auch nicht mehr starten
über /etc/init.d/fwlogwatch start 
auch nicht über fwlogwatch -R

Gibts ggf. noch ne Alternative?


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

Wenn gar nichts mehr geht deinstallier das Teil nochmal komplett und installier es neu.


```
apt-get remove --purge fwlog
```


----------

